# Driverless Tractor at Harvest



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Info and video of a driverless tractor at harvest...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/Machinery_Journal_138/witness_to_history_driverless_tractor/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I can see how driverless farm equipment really isn't but a few years away. Set the hay swather in the field step away and come back a few hours later and it's done.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone who has ever read really good science fiction (not science fantasy with warlords, etc.) has surely read stories about fields tended by robots weeding, harvesting, etc.

A couple of days ago, my wife showed me an article about a robotic weeder that would selectively zap weeds in a crop by either uprooting or applying a herbicide to only the weed.

25 years from now, even the Mexicans will be out of work. And Monsanto's investment in Roundup and crop traits will be history.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> 25 years from now, even the Mexicans will be out of work. And Monsanto's investment in Roundup and crop traits will be history.
> 
> Ralph


Nahhhh.... they will probably own the robot traits







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup an army of little Roombas running down the rows 24/7 with charging bases on the headlands.


----------

